# Leisure battery? .. I think not!



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Been reading lots of advise on this site regarding leisure batteries and I have some concerns about mine.
As far as I know it is just an ordinary battery, looks exactly like the one on my previous car!
Have put a picture of it in an album but cannot work out what the address is.
Will keep trying to find it so I can add the picture here.
Album is called Tokkalosh's


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

There you go. Provided you don't charge at a greater voltage than 14.4\V and don't discharge to very low levels, it will be fine.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I think leisure batteries have a slightly different design, to allow them to be deeply drained (i.e. almost flattened) without damaging the plates.

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Thanks for showing the picture Dave, and for the advice Dave & Gerald.

There doesn't seem to be a charger anywhere - is this a problem when 'hooking up'?

 Thank heaven for Motorhomefacts - where would we be without you all. :wink:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

That depends on whether you receive sufficient charge from the alternator when driving to top up the battery. Which, er, assumes you have a split charge arrangement to do this..... :roll: 

Dave


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Hi Tokkalosh - I used to have a domestic worker who would put her bed up on bricks to make sure the Tokkalosh couldn't get to her at night - I've never actually been this close to one before - nice to meet you  

ps - just how short are you?


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

tonyt said:


> Hi Tokkalosh - I used to have a domestic worker who would put her bed up on bricks to make sure the Tokkalosh couldn't get to her at night


Hi Tony
Must have been related to one I had who stood her bed up on four piles of bricks about 3ft high .. 8O .. said it kept her from getting with child :?


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

DABurleigh said:


> That depends on whether you receive sufficient charge from the alternator when driving to top up the battery. Which, er, assumes you have a split charge arrangement to do this..... :roll:
> 
> Dave


Erm ..... don't know Dave  how do I check that out?

Cheers

Hi Tony & Jim,
So you've heard the story. Well, being of the female gender I do not have to conform to the little 'imps' profile, just as well at 5'7" :lol:


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

:idea: 
Just to show that reading through forums on here has helped me I have taken readings from my batteries, as I saw suggested somewhere.

Main battery - 12.5v and 14.18v when running

Leisure battery - 12.5v and 14.01v when running.

Is that good :fadein:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

A split charge arrangement is when you have thick cable going between alternator, starter motor, vehicle battery AND, via a relay whose sense wire is connected to the alternator, onto your leisure battery, and fused at both ends.

So you can either look to see if that's what you have (looks pretty weedy wires connected to your leisure battery), or check the voltage at the leisure battery with a multimeter (under a fiver) when the engine is running. 

Dave

Edit - our posts crossed. Yes, you have charging from the alternator. So, if you don't park up for too long, or watch too much TV, and you drive a fair bit in between times, a mains charger doesn't do much for you.


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Hopefully there is a piccie above of the main battery, that looks pretty good, will now see if I can find out where the various wires go - long time since I've worked under the bonnet of a vehicle.
Yes, the wires on the 'leisure' battery do seem pretty feeble, the inverter has the thickest cable.

Thanks for help so far, will get back to you all. :wink:


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Have tried a few times now to show the main battery picture but without success.
Guess I need lessons in a different forum aye Dave?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

It works so long as you use the EXACT filename with correct capitals, underscores, etc.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Photo_Gallery/albums/Tokkaloshs/Main_battery.sized.jpg

Dave


----------



## steveutwg (Jun 19, 2006)

*Leisure Batteries*

Come on one and all there seems to be some points that worry me when it comes to leisure batteries.

If its inside make sure it can breath to atmosphere or theres a danger of fumes etc. Your battery should have a small tube attached which runs out of the vehicle to allow it to breath.

Make sure it securely held down or damage will occur

Charging you all go on about Volts but what about the amperage no one mentioned that! and for that matter the good old fashioned Hydrometeor has not been mentioned either a simple £5 tester that draws up fluid and gives you a correct reading as to the batteries performance.

On some of the batteries shown here the supply cables are way too small remember the word resistance and how it can effect the supply so the correct gauge is important.

Now as for the charging method you should only use a blocking diode charger not a relay excited by the alternator, the reason is that the blocking diode will wait till battery A the main is up to potential then switch in battery B this is the correct way to do it or woe betide you when it comes to winter!

As for using the leisure battery the best one without doubt is an Optimate deep cycle battery dry cell expensive YES but worth every penny and it supplies power right to the end where as a normal led acid unit will run down quicker.

Finally power memory a problem with most batteries if you half charge and then dischage the working capacity of your battery will set its own level, in a lot of cases this will be far below that stated on the label. The best way to keep a battery healthy is to fully charge then fully discharge it from new and the rated power will always be available


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

*Re: Leisure Batteries*



steveutwg said:


> Finally power memory a problem with most batteries if you half charge and then dischage the working capacity of your battery will set its own level, in a lot of cases this will be far below that stated on the label. The best way to keep a battery healthy is to fully charge then fully discharge it from new and the rated power will always be available


Hi Steve

Some good points but I disagree with your your last statement...
Lead acid cells do not have a memory and they should never be run flat. The *maximum* recommended discharge is 75% of the total. This means that the battery should have a minimum of 25% of charge remaining when it is put on charge. 
For best battery life, i.e. greatest number of charge/discharge cycles and years service most battery manufacturers recommend that you should aim to recharge the batteries when they have reached around 50% discharge. 
A reasonable rule of thumb is that you should aim to charge the batteries only when they are between 70% and 40% discharged. If you charge them then they are only lightly discharged i.e. less than 40% you will end up boiling them unnecessarily which wastes energy in the form of heat and gassed off hydrogen and in turn shortens the life of the batteries.

Regards 
Jim


----------



## steveutwg (Jun 19, 2006)

*leisure Batteries*

Thanks for your opinion much appriciated... 
regards Steveutwg


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Thanks for your help everyone - I will see how it goes for now on the system I have but will have it checked out, maybe at a show.
Your help much appreciated.


----------



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

*Leisure batteries*

Hi Jim and all others

Have been following this topic with interest.

Q How does a solar panel to the leisure battery stack up with the accepted amount of battery discharge and the life of the unit?

I regularly check the level of electrolyte and its SG and find that I usually have to add further distilled water to top up the cells.
It seems AOK but my battery is 5 years old and has been subject to solar trickle charging all of that time. Should I contemplate changing it before our next trip?

Ron


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I think it depends on how much and how often, Ron. Older style, non-sealed lead-acid batteries will use up some of the electrolyte, but if it's 5 years old, I would think it would be worth changing fairly soon. They do have a definitive life, and will gradually lose their ability to hold a charge. However, if you're driving it regularly, and using it little, you could keep it going for another year or two. It all comes down to how badly it will affect you if it lets you down.

Gerald


----------



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

*Leisure batteries*

Thanks Gerald

Sound advise. I will get the battery changed next month

Ron


----------

